# A guide to macro photography



## Overread (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok so its not written (yet) but if it were written and polished up, what would you want from a guide to macro photography? What definitions, explinations and topics would you like to be covered - and to what depth would be best? 

I've a fair idea on most things needed, but would like to hear the thoughts from you guys on what you'd also want to see in such a guide.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 24, 2011)

Great idea! It seems as if I've been seeing more and more macro related questions. A few things I would include...

1) The difference between a macro and telephoto lens
2) Lighting with macro 
3) The DOF in macro
4) Basic definitions
5) Some examples of fine macro work, they're about enough to get anyone interested IMO


----------



## bazooka (Dec 24, 2011)

Recommended equipment.
Common Macro mistakes.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 24, 2011)

differences in technique for different subject matter (i.e. live (bugs) vs inanimate (flowers, etc))...mainly things like lighting setups and best ways to manually focus accurately on the fly with live subjects, and any other technique variations that you've found helpful.

choosing a focal length for a true macro lens(probably would be covered in a 'basics' topic or something)

I think DOF would be a big part of the subject matter, as was already mentioned.


----------



## reissigree (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/267115-introduce-me-macro-photography.html


  I just posted this without see your thread. Those are some questions I need answered lol.


----------

